# Motherboard for C2D E4400



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

I need a motherboard for my old E4400@2.0GHz, mainly for overclocking. I have read in several forums that E4400 can be OC'd to 3.0 GHz+ with the help of required hardware.

Current MoBo: 945GZM-S2 rev-3.x
*EDIT: Budget 3-4k. Should be mATX*


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

Please do mention your max budget.


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

Edited my first post


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

Asus P5G41T-M LX @3K


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you investing to get better performance or just for the sake of overclocking?

if the first is the reason then IMO dont invest. save that amount & buy a better processor mobo combo later


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

Overclocking


----------



## pratik2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

go for gigabyte low range boards .. all are very good for oc

gigabyte is better than asus interns of everything..


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Asus P5G41T-M LX @3K



the mobo you suggested supports only DDr3 mem but OP has DDr2 mem - so he needs to get DDR3 mem with that mobo 

@ *OP* - for OCing the cpu have you first need to invest in a decent cooler - even a CM Hyper TX3 will do just fine,

For the mobo get Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo - supports boith DDr2 and DDr3 mem and price should be around ~2.5k - this combo of mobo and cpu cooler will be helpful to OC your cpu


----------



## aloodum (Jan 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> the mobo you suggested supports only DDr3 mem but OP has DDr2 mem - so he needs to get DDR3 mem with that mobo
> 
> @ *OP* - for OCing the cpu have you first need to invest in a decent cooler - even a CM Hyper TX3 will do just fine,
> 
> For the mobo get Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo - supports boith DDr2 and DDr3 mem and price should be around ~2.5k - this combo of mobo and cpu cooler will be helpful to OC your cpu




Lolz... you wopnt get a combo mobo these dayas..and its not 2.5k..its well over 3k when i saw last being retailed..

@ OP: Get urself the asus mlx3 @ 2.4k...thast 200 bucksover the msi p26 but gets u extra 4 gb ram...

Sell ur ddr2 ram and get the cheaper ddr3...


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

It's still available but the price is 3k - Op can get it from here 

*www.bitfang.com/gigabyte-ga-g41m-combo-lga-775-intel-g41-motherboard-pid2183/


----------

